# it thinks I'm not a supporting member???



## Sam (Sep 5, 2006)

I tried to play in the arcade, and its telling me I have to be a supporting member.

But, I am.

All I wanted to do was make plops and be merry!


----------



## Kacey (Sep 5, 2006)

Sam said:


> I tried to play in the arcade, and its telling me I have to be a supporting member.
> 
> But, I am.
> 
> All I wanted to do was make plops and be merry!


I don't know... it let me in, although the Arcade ate all of my favorites after the upgrade.  You might PM Bob and see what he says.


----------



## Sam (Sep 5, 2006)

It's working now.

Strange.


----------



## Kacey (Sep 5, 2006)

To err is human... to really foul things up requires a computer!


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Sep 5, 2006)

probably a cookie thing.


----------



## Andrew Green (Sep 5, 2006)

that's your response to everything, "cookies."  Guess we can safely say you like to think with your belly?


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Sep 5, 2006)

LOL. I hate cookies.


----------



## Sam (Sep 6, 2006)

Bob Hubbard said:


> LOL. I hate cookies.


 

...now I KNOW you're sadistic.


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Sep 6, 2006)

Lol


----------



## thewhitemikevick (Nov 22, 2006)

I want some cookies...


----------

